# Wago 750-8202 Web Visu Problem



## Ginhin (9 Juli 2015)

Hallo

 Wir sind an einem Projekt für unsere Diplomarbeit im Zusammenhang mit dem Wago 750-8202 Controller.

 Wir haben nun ein kleines Programm und dazu eine Visualisierung erstellt.
 Nun haben wir dauernd Probleme mit der Visu.
 Das Problem liegt darin wenn ich mit dem PC auf die Visu zugreife (Egal ob IE, Firefox..) kann ich zwar bei mir im Browser die Werte ändern und es zeigt es mir im Browser auch an,
 aber auf dem Controller ändert sich nichts. Umgekehrt genau so wenn ich im CoDeSys etwas eingebe wird es bei mir im Browser nicht angezeigt.

 Das seltsame ist allerdings dass es bis vor kurzem noch Funktioniert hat obwohl wir keine Änderungen am Code vorgenommen haben.

 Mit der Wago App fürs IPhone besteht dieses Problem allerdings nicht, folglich liegt es nicht an unserer Software denke ich.

 Java Version ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand
CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.47


 Ich habe nun noch einiges getestet und wenn ich die Visualisierung im Browser öffne und mit "Shift + Space" den haken bei "Use URL Connection" aktiviere lässt sich mit der Visu wieder alles einstellen.
Aber das kann auch nicht die Lösung des Problems sein, dass ich dies immer erst einbestellen muss. Zumal es seltsamer weise vorher Funktioniert hat bei mir.

Das einzige was wir gemacht haben als es dann plötzlich nicht mehr Funktionierte war, dass mein Kollege bei sich die Java Version aktualisiert hat, aber dies kann doch keinen Einfluss haben ob es bei mir am PC plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert??


----------



## lord2k3 (10 Juli 2015)

Ginhin schrieb:


> Ich habe nun noch einiges getestet und wenn ich die Visualisierung im Browser öffne und mit "Shift + Space" den haken bei "Use URL Connection" aktiviere lässt sich mit der Visu wieder alles einstellen.
> Aber das kann auch nicht die Lösung des Problems sein, dass ich dies immer erst einbestellen muss. Zumal es seltsamer weise vorher Funktioniert hat bei mir.


- Welche Versionsnummer steht denn dort im JAVA Fenster?
- Du kannst auch den Parameter standardmäßig in der WEBVISU.HTM (im Controller /home/codesys/) aktivieren



Ginhin schrieb:


> Das einzige was wir gemacht haben als es dann plötzlich nicht mehr Funktionierte war, dass mein Kollege bei sich die Java Version aktualisiert hat, aber dies kann doch keinen Einfluss haben ob es bei mir am PC plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert??


- Welche JAVA Runtime Versionen habt ihr beide denn auf dem Rechner?
- Sind die Rechner direkt mit dem Controller verbunden?


----------



## Ginhin (14 Juli 2015)

lord2k3 schrieb:


> - Welche Versionsnummer steht denn dort im JAVA Fenster?
> - Du kannst auch den Parameter standardmäßig in der WEBVISU.HTM (im Controller /home/codesys/) aktivieren


Da steht bei mir = V2.3.9.45



lord2k3 schrieb:


> -
> - Welche JAVA Runtime Versionen habt ihr beide denn auf dem Rechner?
> - Sind die Rechner direkt mit dem Controller verbunden?


Java Version 1.8.0_45
JRE build 1.8.0_45-b15


Seltsamerweise Funktioniert es jetzt plötzlich ohne die Einstellung, obwohl am Programm Code nicht geändert wurde.
Naja hoffe es bleibt auch so


----------



## lord2k3 (14 Juli 2015)

Auch gut, Fehler in der Matrix [emoji2]


----------



## Ginhin (9 August 2015)

Soo wir sind nun ein wenig weiter mit der Software.
Jedoch ist der oben Beschriebene Fehler nun wieder da....

Allerdings wenn ich die Webvisu öffne und mit "Shift + Space" ist da "Use URL Connection" immer schon von Anfang an aktiviert.
Im CoDeSys kann ich die komplette Visu bedienen und es schreibt auch in die vorgesehenen Variablen bzw. liest diese aus.

Nun haben wir aber folgendes festgestellt...
-  Der Controller wurde komplett zurück gesetzt, Ursprungs Reset, Alles Bereinigt und dann wurde ein Versuch gestartet.

-> Auf der Webvisu schliesst sich das Dropdown Menu nicht und ich kann Variablen nicht Togglen... -> Kein Schreib- / Lesezugriff?

Nach 2-3 Minuten sieht es so aus als "aktualisiert" sich die Visu plötzlich und ich kann ab da an alle Einstellungen Bedienen, Werte Schreiben, lesen etc. 

Soweit so gut.. ABER...
Sobald dieses "aktualisieren" passiert kackt der Webserver des Controllers ab. Ich kann die Visu aber trotzdem noch bedienen, solange ich den Internet Browser nicht aktualisiere.
Aktualisiere ich nämlich den Browser kommt eine Fehlermeldung " Access Error: Site or Page Not Found. Cannot open URL".

Die Software läuft trozdem weiter und im CoDeSys kann ich auch Anpassungen machen aber der Webserver lässt sich nicht mehr aktivieren.
Da Hilft weder Ursprung- und Kaltreset oder sonstwas.

-> Stecker ziehen 1 Minute Warten und nach dem der Controller wider gestartet ist Läuft der Webserver wieder bis er wieder abstürzt.

Nun was sollen wir tun? Bzw. wie sollen wir Vorgehen um das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## Nost (10 August 2015)

Besorg dir mal von Wago die aktuelle Firmeware. Ich hatte auch probleme mit einer Webvisu. Danach liefs besser


----------



## Ginhin (13 August 2015)

Nost schrieb:


> Besorg dir mal von Wago die aktuelle Firmeware. Ich hatte auch probleme mit einer Webvisu. Danach liefs besser




Besten Dank

Damit konnte ich nun endlich die Visu Probleme beheben.
Dass der Webserver abstürzte war ein Fehler im Programmcode. Nach Stunden langer suche haben wir den Fehler endlich gefunden 

Aufjedenfall habe ich auch das Gefühl die Visu wird nun viel schneller geladen bei Seiten Wechsel als vorher.


----------



## wat84 (14 August 2015)

Es wäre schön, wenn du ein mal erläutern könntest, welcher Programm(ier)fehler zu diesem Folgefehler geführt hat.


----------

